# What do you think?



## jsadams (Aug 14, 2006)

I am sure you are all aware of the whole Clomid routine.  Take the pill/pills days 5-9 and then on day 21 get you serum proges. checked.  Well, I had mine done yesterday, and today my results came back and my levels we very high.  My first month was a level 22 and the second was a level 18. This month was either a 35.7 or a 37, and the nurse told me that it was very high and it could be a good possibility I was pregnant.  I am so excited, but I still have to wait over a week to know if I am.  Yesterday I noticed my breasts were somewhat tender, and they are more tender today.  I guess I would just like some opinions. Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

I think the 21 day progesterone level measures ovulation rather than pregnancy. As far as I know, anything over 30 means that you've ovulated. So if yours is 37 then that looks like you've laid an egg this month - well done! The tender breasts...well all these symptoms are so hard to judge aren't they? Early pregnancy symptoms are very very similar to premenstrual symptoms so can't really say one way or the other. I guess you'll just have to sit it out for another few days until you can test. good luck - I hope it's positive.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

I agree with Tilda, from what I have been told and read, that whilst progesterone levels remain high whilst pregnant at a day 21 test the progesterone indicates whether you have ovulated and does not indicate pregnancy.

Its such a shame that there are such broad levels of knowledge and difference of opinions about fertility across the health service and that we can often find ourselves ill advised.

I hope I'm wrong and you get that BFP  but I know how it feels when you get yourself really excited just for AF to arrive a couple of days later 

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

jsadams....I don't want to dampen your fireworks hun, but there is no way pregnancy can be detected from CD21 blood tests. It purely measures progesterone which indicates ovulation, it cannot tell you your PG. I think the nurse was wrong to get your hopes up like that. I really hope this is your month hun, but I wouldn't take her words to mean you'll get a  .

Tilda is right, most clinics say anything over 30 indicates ovulation, some say over 40.  Excellent that Clomid is working for you anyway.

Good luck  
xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Jsadams

I agree with the others sounds very positive that you ov'd but as to if you could be pg well unfortunately cd21 tests don't show if you are pg as they only detect prog levels.  Keep thinking   as it could be your month

Binty


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Jsadams

I also agree with what the other girls have said - a cd21 blood test will only show your level of progesterone which would indicate if you have ovulated or not and this test will not show if you are pregnant.  Mine was 45.5 last month and I was told that this means that I ovulated.

From your results I would say that you definitely ovulated which is great news and shows that Clomid is working for you, so stay positive for the rest of the 2ww and lets hope its your month   

Good Luck

Jane xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I really don't want to dampen your positivity (as always great to be positive   ) but I have to agree with the other ladies.

Clinics usually like progesterone to be a level over 30nmol/l (some clinics say over 40nmol/l) to confirm ovulation...

You need to be aware of what measurement was used eg nmol/l as different labs may use varying measurements & ranges eg 30nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml.  You shouldn't compare levels if your lab is using a different measurement so do check what the measurements your lab are using as may be different.  

If your clinic is using ng/ml then they would usually look for a level of about 10-15ng/ml to indicate ovulation.  If your clinic does use ng/ml then your level of 35.7ng/ml would be roughly equivalent to 107.1 nmol/l or if 37ng/ml would be approximately 111nmol/l

Progesterone does remain higher in early pregnancy as it is this that sustains pregnancy until placenta takes over completely - however, progesterone levels vary so much between women that it should not be taken as an actual indication of pregnancy.  Some women may have lower levels and some higher so just no way of knowing.  The only test that can confirm pregnancy is having hcg hormone test either by using hpt to detect it in your pee or by having BETA blood test which checks the actual levels of hcg in your blood - hcg is only released once implantation is complete.

I have always had high progesterone levels and ovulate naturally - the few tests I've had done during natural cycles were between 61-81nmol/ - the lowest I ever had was 48nmol/l & this was cycle after having ivf treatment - but still showed I ovulated.  I was prescribed clomid for 6mths last year to "boost" (basically release more eggs) and the 2 blood tests I had during that time were 103 & 105nmol/ - this showed, along with follicle tracking scans, that I was releasing 2-3 eggs each month but there was no way it could be used as an indication that I was pregnant - which sadly I wasn't.  However, some women may have lower levels of progesterone than I had/have and be pregnant - which is why you shouldn't use it as possible indication of pg.

Personally I think it was very wrong of the nurse to get your hopes up like that - obviously its great to remain postive and hopeful - thats how we need to be all the time - but for someone to say high level of progesterone is pretty much an indication that you are pg is very misleading.

As for the tender boobs...this can be caused by higher levels of progesterone following ovulation...its one of the many symptoms I have got on the months I did conceive as all those I didn't.  Clomid side effects, pregnancy and AF symptoms are all very much the same so there really is no way of knowing whats going on.

I know its easier said than done but try not to over analyse every little symptom otherwise it will drive you 

I really really hope its good news for you though...  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## clomidgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

i just wanna say good luck to ya . i didnt have any progress checks they just gave me the tabs and said do this now go home come back when your preg charming .i didnt have a clue about clomid at all .so i just started when they told me too and 2 months later i was pregnant .good luck to all you ladies out there baby dust to you all .xx


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi JS,

I hope you get good news.  I just want to ask, when you said you take your Clomid on days 5-9 I was told to take mine on day 2 of my bleed until day 6 and as of yet have had no positive ovulation results.  I have just finished another course of Noristherone last Wednesday which is to start a withdrawl bleed hopefully soon then to judge what day I can take my Clomid.

Have I been incorrectly advised do you think?  

Good luck and take care lovely.

Scouser xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

SCOUSER said:


> I just want to ask, when you said you take your Clomid on days 5-9 I was told to take mine on day 2 of my bleed until day 6 and as of yet have had no positive ovulation results.
> 
> Have I been incorrectly advised do you think?


Scouser...

...some consultants prescribe clomid cd2-6, some 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9....it makes little difference what cycle day you take it although it is thought the earlier in cycle you take it the less likely to cause thin womb lining and/or drying up of cm...although the research shows it really doesn't make a lot of difference...however, you should always take exactly as prescribed so if you're taking cd2-6 then continue to do so.

Despite ovulating naturally, I was prescribed 50mg cd2-6.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I agree with all the other ladies, and I can not understand why a nurse would say that to you   It shows you have ovulated which is brilliant, but not that you are pg. As you know from Ads etc for HPT kits the earliest it will detect pg is a few days before your period is due. Anyway, its great news that clomid is working and lets hope you are pg      Jo x

Scouser - i took clomid days 2-5 (only 4 days!?) i  would stick to what theyve suggested. Good luck. x


----------

